# Just some random around the house shots...



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

... of those crazy workin' dawgs.









Finally cleaned out all the pics I had stored on the camera and got them sorted through and uploaded. So thought I'd share a few.

Kaiser with their new giant gorilla toy, which he has decided is HIS.



















Raven stole Gorilla from Kais...









Kaiser steals it back....









Ray goes off to the bedroom to pout.









Poor Gorilla is abandoned by both Raven and Kaiser in favor of marrow bones...

















Kali snoozin'









Kali and Kaiser snoozin'









Nara and Caterpillar with Dad

















Hummm... Wulf and Della are going to be annoyed if they find out I didn't have any shots of them stored on the camera.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And a few recent ones of my handsome ol' man, Kais, forced to pose for a bit of a photo shoot and taking a rest after chasing his floppy.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's so funny that these big tough "vicious" dogs like the silliest toys LOL.
Nara sure looks like she would turn on you in an instant in that picture with her caterpillar. You better be careful!!!

Your dogs are gorgeous BTW


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorgeous Shepherds.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Those pics were great
YOur dogs are gorgeous


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I LOVE seeing pix of other people's shepherds.... 


they're beautiful!

actually for a bit there I thought I was looking at photos of my own two girls... they look remarkably similar to your pups


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

King Kaiser is my favorite, as you know. Why can't they stay young forever? He's just such a GSD!!!!

Lisa


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! Great pictures, love the darkness of Kaiser's face.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're all gorgeous - lol about the big stuffies. Morgan would be thrilled with the caterpillar!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous!!! =)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! They are soooo good with their plushies! Mandalay rips hers to shreds within seconds of getting one.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayOh my gosh! They are soooo good with their plushies! Mandalay rips hers to shreds within seconds of getting one.


Maybe its a Wildhaus thing...Gianna kills everything else in sight, but all her plushies are amazingly intact.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great shots!

I LOVE looking at your crew's photo's!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh nice pictures exspecially love the last picture.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Nice Chris, RJ would just love that gorilla toy!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great pictures Chris! How's Kali doing by the way? I had bumped your raw thread wondering but I don't think you saw it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Those nasty vicious dogs they just cannot be trusted in the house!

They are all looking GREAT, Chris!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The Gorilla Wars are just too funny! Love Kaiser, he just radiates confidence and dignity and good humour for putting up with all those wiley females in the house that keep taking his gorilla!

We don't get to see enough pics of your crew, glad you posted some. They all look great! Kaiser is definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris,

He is gorgeous. How old is he now?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone.









Natalie, 
Kali is doing fine. It appears she just picked up some mystery bug and being old and decrepit with an already overtaxed immune system it just took her a long time to get over it. She's now back to her old self and feeling fine, and eating well (and we were able to put her back on raw with no issues either). Thanks for asking! 

Carolyn,
Ol' man Kais will be 11 in October. Time sure does fly. Hard to imagine he'll be that old, or that Nara turns 10 in just a couple weeks. At least Kais acts like a dignified adult... Nara never has and I don't think hitting double-digit age will make any difference with her.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, great shots. I need to get Max a gorilla -- he's love it


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris your pups are georgous. Love the pictures of Kaiser - he is so handsome and looks huge!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohhhh, be still my heart!!!!






























What a handsome man! Your whole pack is just gorgeous, and so cute with their gorillas and caterpillars!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MandalayOh my gosh! They are soooo good with their plushies! Mandalay rips hers to shreds within seconds of getting one.
> ...


I don't know, Karlo has gutted most everything around here! At least he doesn't eat them.
Kaiser is so handsome! The others look great, too~where were Della & Wulf, behind the camera and directing the lighting?
What a nice treat to see these pics tonight!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great pictures Chris.. Kaiser is definitely a very handsome gentleman. Dante would gut those stuff toys also.. though he loves his fleece blanket (crate pad).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo leaves his crate pads alone too. I swear I have the clone of Dante...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlKarlo leaves his crate pads alone too. I swear I have the clone of Dante...


LOL.. Dante doesn't leave his alone.... he carries it all over the house.. and when he settles, he'll keep it in his mouth like he's in total bliss with his eyes closed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

AWW, we need some pictures of that!!!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Gorgeous Pictures! Beautiful dogs ...








One question....how do you keep your windows so clean when they are snout-level??!! I don't see any nose prints, lol! Nice yard , too, btw!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Everyone looks great Chris!! Glad you brought Kais out for a photo shoot..  He's just as handsome as ever..


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: EisisGorgeous Pictures! Beautiful dogs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. the windows are perpetually a filthy mess covered with slobber marks and nose prints. Just can't see them during the day when there is light coming through, then they suddenly appear at night.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaOhhhh, be still my heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree and think we need to change em from GSD to GSG (German Shepherd Gods!) This guy is so dignified!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Your dogs are stunning!

But what melts my heart is the love, peace and content in your dogs' faces!

What a happy love-filed home for everyone!

Thank you so much for opening it to us..

Tanya


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

beautiful. I love your almost to the floor window. GSD's all would love that. Neek is always standing on the windowsill to see out, had to put table in front of the window, he still stands at the back door to see out. yours can look right out and keep a check on things








aw, he loves his gorilla stuffy


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

What beautifgul dogs you have Chris.

julie'somom


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

All your dogs are gorgeous, love seeing pictures of them in the home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

They are soooooo beautiful!!!!!! It makes me want another pupers! They are stunning Chris!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Like I said before Kaiser is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures, your dogs are beautiful and it looks like they live a great life with their big stuffed toys and sleeping on the coach!

Glenn


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Arent they SO gorgeous!
(my dog would have EATEN those stuffed animals in a min LOL!)
They look like very happy dogs!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice pics. Chris, how old is Kaiser now?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Kais is 11 Carolyn...this is an older thread. But I do so enjoy seeing Chris's babies!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, he'll be turing 11 in a week and a half. This thread is from a few months ago. He unfortunately doesn't look anything like those pictures now.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris, I know it must be terribly hard to adjust to seeing Kais as a tripod. But I bet his dignity and confidence and personality still shine through. He is a gorgeous boy no matter how many or how few legs he has! He is just perfect!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Kaiser's beauty comes from within his heart and soul Chris...never forget that. HUGS.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris

He will be acting like his old self in no time!!
I could not believe my eyes at how my friends male got around on 3 legs.


----------

